# Ddc



## KogentaByakko (Jul 5, 2009)

Since, I moved out from my parent house, now I have a lot of room in my basement for my new HO scale train layout. My old HO scale train layout is 4x8 (32 square feet). Now I am planning to built new train tables along half of basement walls. The total of square feet going to be 100. Is it time to move up to from DC to DCC? 

Other question for 12 wheels locomotive, on my old layout have 15" radius turns. I realize that right after I brought brand new 12 wheel locomotive, it jump off the sharp turn in slow speed. What is the minimum radius turn for 12 wheels locomotive?

Thanks.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i found that my spectrum dash 8 (6 axle, longish loco) goes through R18 pretty well althugh overhang is quite unrealistic. 
i was thinking that this radius is enough but it seems that some cars that i have are exactly R18 minimum, the boogeys will not turn even one more bit. while it doesn't usually derail, it is just about scraping the minimum. at a times it will derail on atlas snap switch.

so i will be laying R19 or 19.5with Flexi-track to give it a bit breathing room and using better switches on the main line.

as far as DCC i don't think it is just the size of the layout. if money is not an issue i see no reason not to go with DCC.


----------



## KogentaByakko (Jul 5, 2009)

"at a times it will derail on atlas snap switch."

Are you using Atlas custom-line #4 turnout left and Atlas custom-line #4 turnout right? 
I will have to edit the layout in The Right Track Freeware 8.0 into custom-line #6 Turnout Left Atlas and custom-line #6 Turnout Right Atlas, so that my new 12 wheels locomotive won't derail on Atlas #4 turnout left and Atlas custom-line #4 turnout right.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

the custom (part 281 etc) switches are fine. its the cheap snap switches that gave me problem with several cars. but even the long 6 axle locos went ok through the snaps. well, soon its not going to be an issue


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have an AHM 6 axial SD-40b (I think it is a b anyways). It makes it around 15r curves without problem. It does show allot of overhang in the process.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I have found that the location of the coupler mounting is the most important thing in how small the radius can be. If it is body mounted it needs a large radius. Truck mounted can have a very small radius. I have two sixteen wheelers that do very well on 18" radius. One is a DD35, the other is a 2-6-6-2, Y6B. I also have some others that derail in a straight line. Go figure.

John


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

John , you can discount the 2-6-6-2 As it is articulated Not a true example of a rigid framed, multi-wheel loco. With the big engines, I would recommend nothing less than a 22"r and preferably 24"r or larger.

Bob


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Bobby, I will not discount the UP Big Boy or the Y6B. Tight turns in the mountains is what the proto type Y6B was made for. Some of us do not have the room for the larger radius. All I am saying is if you have to us the smaller radius curves, make sure that you pick the right trains for the track.


----------

